

Console.log() all the things - seanmonstar
http://seanmonstar.com/post/56448644049/console-log-all-the-things

======
0xEA
I just read this, interesting concept, albeit dirty. I still think we should
all accept a logger and use this to work around bad libraries. $0.02

